

Chemists cook up three atom-thick electronic sheets - alexcasalboni
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2015/04/chemists-cook-three-atom-thick-electronic-sheets

======
ashmud
Nature paper here:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v520/n7549/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v520/n7549/full/nature14417.html)

Paper title uses "three-atom-thick" instead of "three atom-thick" (hyphen
difference).

